# pigeon chest!!



## nb79uk (May 24, 2011)

hi all, new here....

im having trouble packing on size and weight with just protein shakes etc. I was given a course of d-bol 10mg to last me 6 weeks, and told to take 30mg in the morning and 30mg in the evening (and to drink water like a camel)

As im new to this i just wanted to check this dosage is safe, and what side effects i should expect if any??

cheers guys


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

How old are you? How long have you been training? What's your diet like dude?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

60MG ED?

Stick to 50Mg ED MAX if its your first cycle.

Have fun


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

doesnt matter bout what you take if your diet is bad you will lose the gains after whats a general days diet for you?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Just eat like a horse, chicken,steak,veg etc...

Don't forget about PCT on hand either.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

as homer simpson would say......Doh!!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd start on about 30mg to begin with; just see how your body reacts to it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get clued in before u start taking steroids


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> get clued in before u start taking steroids


Completely agree with eezy1.

Iv'e been searching the net for a good year on steroids, knowledge is power!

Knowledge = Power

Power = Strength

Strength = Build

Build = Pussy.


----------



## nb79uk (May 24, 2011)

thanks for all replies...

gen diet is chicken, pasta, fish, spuds... try to cut out the crap. Im 26 and have always been slim (skinny)

thanks for all advice, will drop to 30 or 40mg to start. 

take it easy (if u get it easy take it twice)


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

id go 30-40mg and have nolva or an A.I. on hand incase of gyno, u got your PCT planned???


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

i put on around 20 pounds on 25 mg per day (5 tabs at 5mg)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cant believe how often we see this now. People starting steroids that have ZERO fcuking clue about what they are doing!!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Cant believe how often we see this now. People starting steroids that have ZERO fcuking clue about what they are doing!!


Totally agree with you mate, I know someone that was looking for a source because he was starting at gym in afew days time! He's never even lifted a weight in his life before...!!! :confused1:

To the OP read these before you run that cycle mate :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

FFS you don't need dbol to build muscle and get rid of your pigeon chest. If your chest is that flat then your diet and training aren't up to scratch. No amount of AAS will make you grow if you don't know the basics first. I wouldn't dream of taking dbol until I've been eating and training like a bodybuilder for at least 3/4 years.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Around here pigeon chest is when you have a very boney chest that sticks right out like tats but hard with no flab. Mine does this (from farthers side) so if I do plenty of chest work the muscle sits over the boney plates making me look like I have more muscle than actually exists.


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

What you need to remember is that gear is just the icing on the cake, just because you take it it's not going to make you big, you need to have your training sorted aswell as your diet how long have you been training for?


----------

